# Remove front interior panels



## amagab (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello, I am trying to install a handsfree system in my car. So far I have managed to remove the trim panel by the stereo but I wish to remove the plastic panels underneath the steering wheel and left of the console as well.

Can anyone tell me how to do this?

Thanks!


----------

